# Any forum members from Ukraine?



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm planning a move in August from Ukraine to Cyprus. 

Was wondering if there are any members here from Ukraine who can give me some advice on a company who can ship my things from Ukraine to Cyprus. I don't have any big items just probably about 5 or 6 boxes of personal effects.


----------



## mamachka (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey just wondering how this turned out for you. am sorry I am finding this so late. I actually have used MEEST to ship items to Ukraine.. I am guessing they Ship from Ukraine to the States as well. But I have only used them for that reason. Not too sure if they work there shipping out to other countries. May be worth lookin into if you haven't already left (October).


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

mamachka said:


> Hey just wondering how this turned out for you. am sorry I am finding this so late. I actually have used MEEST to ship items to Ukraine.. I am guessing they Ship from Ukraine to the States as well. But I have only used them for that reason. Not too sure if they work there shipping out to other countries. May be worth lookin into if you haven't already left (October).



Hi mamachka,


yes I already moved in late August. Had a big problem finding a company to do it. Eventually had to resort to a UK company who arranged it all through DHL. I could also only find one company in Odessa who supplied packing boxes. I knew when they were delivered they were nowhere near the standard required for international shipping but I had to go with them. Despite all the parcel tape my stuff was in quite a mess when I got it with a few items broken.

Typical Ukraine, everything is substandard.


----------



## neolife (May 16, 2012)

lakelander said:


> I'm planning a move in August from Ukraine to Cyprus.
> 
> Was wondering if there are any members here from Ukraine who can give me some advice on a company who can ship my things from Ukraine to Cyprus. I don't have any big items just probably about 5 or 6 boxes of personal effects.


I'm from Ukraine, you can use the state railway company, the probably could help you.


----------



## takdonpedro (Jul 28, 2012)

lakelander said:


> I'm planning a move in August from Ukraine to Cyprus.
> 
> Was wondering if there are any members here from Ukraine who can give me some advice on a company who can ship my things from Ukraine to Cyprus. I don't have any big items just probably about 5 or 6 boxes of personal effects.


did u try regular Post Office services?


----------

